# China blocks GMO's imports, including hay.



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting article.

http://www.inquisitr.com/1742402/china-blocks-us-imports-gmo-contamination/

Several thoughts:

1) Anybody can write anything and have it published on the Internet, without factual verification or editorial supervision. This causes me to wonder about the truth, credibility and the real motives behind any article nowadays. (Maybe this article was dark published by Syngenta?)

2) The human race has been GMO'ing for tens of thousand of years, e.g., the development of maize into today's corn. Where does one draw the line? Monsanto just did it differently.

3) How can it be cheaper to produce a product in place and ship it 1/2 around the world than to produce an equivalent product locally? Is our hay that much better than Chinese grown forage? Or is shipping that cheap?

4) Personally, I'm more concern about the accidental translocation of other species from one country to another, to wit, Asian carp, Emerald Ash Borer, Burmese python, etc.

Just thinking......

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Interesting article.
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/1742402/china-blocks-us-imports-gmo-contamination/
> 
> ...


1)......that is a pretty sketchy website that the article is pulled from Ralph.....

4).....Me too.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

3) think china subsidizes their shipping industry, they must......


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

They pulled most of their info from the western producer. I read the original article. It had more detail but the main points were the same. Also the western producer us known to be a realiable source. They are also good at being some of the first at getting the information out there.

Now China is importing a lot of hay for their dairy cattle. Most parts of the world the dairies are close to the cities where land can be limited. Where I live in Alberta is a bit of an exception.

People now just dont trust gmo food. They dont like big companies playing god. It does not matter if it is safe. There is becoming more markets for non gmo products. Whiich I think is fine. As long as they are willing to pay for it.

An example of people's mind and view.
I read about a study where they were trying to treat sewage naturally. They had a series of different levels of wet lands. The sewage traveled across all the wet lands and than the water was tested. It was good drinking water. BUT. Would you drink it running out of the last level?
The rumen in cattle is amazing. Can digest lots of different byproducts. One such byproduct is chicken manure. Yes lets feed the cow poop. If I grilled a steak on the bbq and told you what the animal ate. Would you want to eat it?

I find it funny how there is a push to grow more gmo crops but the markets dont want them. Why not grow what the market demands?. Canada had its exports of flax to Europe shut down for awhile because of finding a gmo. This hurt the whole flax industry badly. We lost our main market. I dont think its worth losing your bread and butter in hopes of getting a little bit of gravy.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> 3) think china subsidizes their shipping industry, they must......


Freight is cheap back to China because of supply and demand. Don't many ships and or containers head back empty because so much china crap is imported vs what we export. A cheap back haul.

I know the "Chinese" food that I eat isn't true Chinese. But I have made an observation that almost all oriental cuisine has little to no dairy. They can't grow their own forage required for the new production they want, can they?

I am under the understanding that if Chinese want dairy they must either imporrt it or import much of the animal feed.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Is it true that when China rejects a product because of GMO that they do not return the product? Guess they destroy it?

They can ship toxic drywall here but can not eat safe food?

They put drywall in baby formula and killed some children (there, not here), but test for GMO's?

Their pet foot was killing U.S. dogs and causing irreversible damage to organs yet they do not believe in GMO?

I did not graduate first in my class but I did not graduate last either.

All they have to SAY is they found one slice of hay that was round up ready and the shipment is declared unsafe. Then expect us to believe they did away with it.

Those GMO's are either being sold to other countries or used there in China. I doubt they even have the means to test for GMO's.

I believe the Chinese government translates GMO as Great Moneymaking Opportunity.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is true that China does not return rejected shipments.....and there is never any real clear cut proof that their declarations are truthful....well, I will just go ahead and say it....they are very dishonest to deal with....a rogue nation....a country of liars and thieves....BUT, they have cash....so we court.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Vol said:


> It is true that China does not return rejected shipments.....and there is never any real clear cut proof that their declarations are truthful....well, I will just go ahead and say it....they are very dishonest to deal with....a rogue nation....a country of liars and thieves....BUT, they have cash....so we court.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thats why they are the number one economy in the world


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

On the shipping it around the world note; I was doing some research on this a while back and a container ships from the west coast to China for around $300. It's so cheap because China sends so much stuff this way it is all empty boxes going back.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

I used to spend quite a bit of time in China and found it very difficult to deal with the people and government. The environment in the big cities is very polluted, along with the water and even the food. I stayed in a lot of 5 star hotels where I rarely ate the food as it tasted adulterated and appeared to be food other than advertised. I can remember trying eggs and bacon at a buffet and simply could not eat it as the eggs had a horrible sulfur taste and the bacon looked and tasted like rubber. I ate the bread with some coffee and went to my room to feast on some breakfast bars I always carried in my suitcase. The GMO issue is a political ploy and has nothing to do with food safety...remember all the baby deaths from adulterated baby formula, lead paint scandals, dumping dead pigs into the river to be slaughtered downstream, etc.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

jturbo10 said:


> I used to spend quite a bit of time in China and found it very difficult to deal with the people and government. The environment in the big cities is very polluted, along with the water and even the food. I stayed in a lot of 5 star hotels where I rarely ate the food as it tasted adulterated and appeared to be food other than advertised. I can remember trying eggs and bacon at a buffet and simply could not eat it as the eggs had a horrible sulfur taste and the bacon looked and tasted like rubber. I ate the bread with some coffee and went to my room to feast on some breakfast bars I always carried in my suitcase. The GMO issue is a political ploy and has nothing to do with food safety...remember all the baby deaths from adulterated baby formula, lead paint scandals, dumping dead pigs into the river to be slaughtered downstream, etc.


Completely agree. In general, when I'm in the Far East, I have learned to just not ask what I'm eating.....it's best to not know. (The one exception is Viet Nam, they have wonderful cuisine.) The Chinese are interesting to deal with and will tell you some really unbelievable things, not because they are lying, but because their reality is so very different than ours. In one of the Dalian shipyards, we had seven deaths a number of years ago. Every one was classified as suicide. They weren't trying to hide anything (even though their fictitious safety stats benefited) but socially, it was better to say that an individual took his life on purpose, than to say he really did something very stupid or followed the orders of someone higher up.

One of the biggest mistakes I see on a regular basis are people believing that our rules/laws/social norms/processes are universally accepted and then being shocked and dismayed when they are not. When doing business deals with people someplace else, its really, really important to understand the rules of the game. Ass-umptions will bite you in the butt every time.


----------

